# Milwaukee Bandit MP15AC



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

wanted one for very long time and finally its here 

itching to try weather and renumber it to match this one


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

and couple more pictures that i wasn't trying to recreate


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome detail:thumbsup: What year would that engine be in real life?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

sometime between 1975 and 1986 would be a safe bet


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

I agree...the detail on that engine is amazing! What brand is it if I may ask?

Chad


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Athearn, the Genesis line. i don't know other AC (Atlas does the DC version)

BTW, anyone can explain why this paint scheme is called "Bandit"? i have my own ideas but was wondering what is the official reason


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Anton,

Nice real vs. model side-by-side comparison pics. Great juxtaposition! (I like using that word!)

Just out of curiosity, is that paint scheme mid-length on your loco intentional? Above "Milwaukee" ... the black spots/smudges???

TJ


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

thats how it came from Athearn:
http://www.athearn.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=ATHG66081

and they actually have 2 more variations:
http://www.athearn.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=ATHG66179
http://www.athearn.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=ATHG66080

their weathering is Medice-OK'ish, but it is exactly as prommised. here is the #1548 prototype:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, Anton. Just curious on my end.

Have fun with it!

TJ


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi anton, Nice photos. It breaks my heart though to see the new clean model get so real .

By-the-way, how does the Athearn-Genesis run? Are you happy with it?


----------



## MattyVoodoo (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks great! Very well done man!


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

Kind of a late post but only just found this thread.

We should meet and MU our Soo engines together.


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

*What kind of engine is that?*

Nice Weathering! I have not attempted dirtying my limited supply of engines

I am still enjoying them in their fresh state. Still to chicken to attack them yet
will have to test on some junker boxcars first

What kind of engine is that by the way?


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

Mine or Tankist's?


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

*What kind of engine*

Tankists

also who made them?

I found this online that sort of explains the 'Bandit' notation

I guess the ones that were black patched out - were the bandits because they were not repainted?

FROM http://www.trainboard.com/grapevine/showthread.php?p=570123

Athearn's new MP15AC is a real bonus for SOO fans. It is available as a straight DC model or with DCC/sound. I have recently acquired one of each.

The MP15AC models owned by the SOO were acquired when the SOO took over the Milwaukee Road. Most were just black-patched and ran around as Bandits. Some were painted in the SOO red and white and some made it into the SOO's Candy Apple switcher scheme. Some of these units exist in the CP's "Gilded Rodent" scheme. They are quite a common sight around the twin cities area. Frederic Hyde's 1993 SOO Review lists 32 units on roster with another 32 shown as retired.


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

His is an EMD MP15AC. I'm pretty sure his is an Athearn RTR, ready to roll.

Yup they were called Bandits because they were quickly patched for SOO because they didn't want to/have time to fully paint them to Soo's paint scheme at the time. Eventually, they were painted, the majority of them anyway. From what I've seen on Youtube, there a few bandits left over.

Mine is an Athearn EMD GP38-2. RTR as well. Mine went through three different numbers. First as what Athearn numbered it, #365. Previous owner numbered it to #2345, which isn't a porper number. I changed it to #4515. I won't change it anymore or repaint anything on it.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

if this is about engine in subject post then i can not take any credit for weathering. this is how it came from athearn. it is ok, but not perfect IMHO, i will attempt to touch up on it later. 

and as far as SOO gathering , well, BC if you end up passing anywhere near Chicago we can certainly do something


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol, SOO gathering, I like the sounds of that. As for Chicago, I doubt any near future meetings there. hwell:


I love taking photos, especialy of my trains. So here are some more clear photos of my Bandit and my other Milwaukee engine in the yellow and grey paint scheme.


----------

